# question...



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

Rubi is now 18 weeks old today 

We have had problems with her when it comes to which food to feed her.... the food that the breeder gave us when we had her didn't really suit her, she was going for a poo ALOT during the day.

So we gradually changed her onto Eukanuba, and she has been fine on this ever since. On Monday I went home and the whole of my kitchen floor was covered in runny, watery poo with blood. I fed her a little bit because I thought she might need a little bit of something inside her but within 10mins of eating that she threw it all back up.

I phoned the vet and they just said that she might have eaten something she shouldn't have, they questioned me on the colour of the blood etc and came to the conclusion the blood was just from her straining.

Anyway, they said to put her on chicken and rice, maybe some scrambled egg and just see how she goes.

She is and has been completely fine in herself, she is eating, drinking, running around playing all the normal things she does.

So I put her on chicken and rice and she has been ok, no sick and her poo has been very very soft. Until today, last night I gave her a tiny tiny bit of kibble in with the chicken and rice and this morning when she went out she had a wee and then went to have a poo and it was watery again, but a korma colour.

Can anyone advise me as to what to do.....shall I carry on with the chicken and rice for a little while longer or take her to the vets?

Thanks.

Charlotte


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you are going the chicken and rice route first you need to rest her system so no food for 12 hours then start on just chicken and rice for 12 hours then slowly add a little kibble in. Also make sure you are boiling the chicken and not frying it. 

If I were you instead of going back to the kibble I would switch to Raw Food diet but others might disagree. I think it is best for pups and adults all around.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

I steam the chicken, is this ok?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you.

She seems perfectly fine apart from her poo!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

where are you from? if you are from the UK >
Olive is very fussy and she is fed Natures diet. its 100% natural and you get a puppy one which is even more suitable for sensitive babies. 
Olive had this and a few handfuls of kibble. After her season she got very fussy so she is now on natures menu which she loves.
would reccomend natures diet though.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree with born. Try fasting her to clear out the system and then stick her on the bland diet. A little bit of plain pumpkin puree, goats milk yogurt, or kefir are great too. 

I also struggled with finding the right food for Scout. I started her on Fromm 4 star, then Taste of the Wild. I'd been dealing with runny stools for a couple months when one Sunday, she had bloody diarrhea. I rushed her over to the emergency vet to have them check for parasites. Tests came back negative, but they put her on an antibiotic for a week. I talked to my regular vet about it and he said it's normal for puppies to have loose stools because they are constantly chewing on things they shouldn't. It wasn't bad advice, but it didn't sit well with me because I'm constantly supervising her and I'd heard many stories of people switching their dogs to a new food and seeing results. I switched to a raw diet and the change was immediate and for the better. 

Sorry for the mouthful! So raw is my primary recommendation, but at the very least I'd look into a grain free kibble. Only start making the switch once her gut has gotten a bit more stable.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

charl0111 said:


> and then went to have a poo and it was watery again, but a korma colour.


Ok, that made me laugh. Probably won't be having Indian food for a while. 

Similar thing happened with Watson at around that age. Runny poop, weird colours, and was straining to go even after he had gone twice in the same outing. Vet suggested chicken and rice diet, but after a few days on it, there was little improvement in his stool so we took in a sample and found out it was Giardia. If it doesn't improve, I would suggest doing the same.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

We also switched to dehydrated raw (Honest Kitchen), after trying a few different kibbles out, and we couldn't be happier. It's more expensive than most kibble, but a good balance for us since there is a lot less work involved on our end.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much!

I will take everything on board and hope something suits her.
Her poo has gone soft now, not runny which I guess is a better sign  

Thank you all for advice!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Eukanuba is not really a quality food either. As was suggested earlier, raw is the best (opinions may vary), but if you are planning on feeding kibble, I would research better food. Orijen and Acana are 2 of the best ones (again, opinions and milage may vary)


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a dog that had those kind of symptoms and it was some sort of parasite that I had to treat for. I hope all is well and everything is improving!


----------



## Benita (Oct 30, 2012)

solefald said:


> Eukanuba is not really a quality food either. As was suggested earlier, raw is the best (opinions may vary), but if you are planning on feeding kibble, I would research better food. Orijen and Acana are 2 of the best ones (again, opinions and milage may vary)


That is absolutely right. If you don't want to feed raw or can not afford it (I know it's pricy) make sure you get "good" grain free kibble. Eukanuba is anything but. The reason a lot of dogs that get crappy food is that it doesn't have a lot of the good stuff in them. Basically if you eat a lot of crap your body doesn't need you gonna poop it all out. That's why a lot of dogs that are on raw only poop once a day.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

EuckaPukies 

and we can share why

If your a kibble and canned choice

Orijen  humbles most all kibble'

research the real rating without hype and $$ marketing the top 10 foods used in the Process

then add Real Earned core foods and life saving supplements to the Mixer


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Our puppy went through a phase where she had digestive upset from her kibble and soft poo. We couldn't give her any human food either.(yogurt egg, rice or oatmeal). It was that bad. The vet thought she was too skinny. We tried Fortiflora Powder(digestive enzyme). We then switched from all breed to large breed puppy kibble made by Oven Baked. The vet wanted to switch us to some Veterinary brand for digestive upset. We stuck it out and her problems went away as she got older. She can also now digest some human food too in small quantities such as carrots. There is hope. You just need to figure out what works.


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Yep similar problem. My puppy came on Eukanuba. She seemed fine for a while and then we had a month of runs, chicken and rice and vets. I researched kibble, looked around my local Pet and Pony supplier and went for Orijen puppy. It is expensive but even though I skipped the ease in by mixing original food in with new and went straight over to Orijen poos were firm immediately. It also helped with her anal gland issue. 
I'm now at 6 months half raw (cheaper) and half Orijen. Not sure which way I will take that but poos fine.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

We are also half raw half Orijen, but mostly because my freezer is tiny. These new counter depth fridges are absolutely useless. It does not even fit a frozen large pizza! Got to get an extra freezer to put I in the garage before we go full raw. 

On the other hand, Dre loves it. His stool has been solid for weeks. Coat is shiny, he is full of energy and I am not seeing any more dry spots on his skin, so this seems to be working great. The only thing is that his breath stinks :/


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

solefald said:


> The only thing is that his breath stinks :/


Try parsley! I blend it up with the rest of Scout's veggies, but she'll also gulp down the whole stem and leaves. Generally though bad breath isn't an issue on raw unless I've fed her fish.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you for all your help  we will just test everything out ha!


----------

